# Geburtstagskarte



## toolsnfun (14. April 2003)

Hi!

Mein opa   hat Geburtstag und da wollt ich mal fragen, was man da für ne Geburtstagskarte machen könnte, ich bin nämlich sooo unkreativ wie das Universum groß ist  .

Wir laden ihn zum Essen ein, da hab ich gedacht, ich mach als KArte einfach einen Teller, auf dem was drauf ist, zum Beispiel Salat oder so...


Aber wie macht man sowas????


*Nacht-tut-schrei*


sch wär dankbar für Anregungen!


----------



## Dick Starbuck (14. April 2003)

Ganz einfach, du nimmst einen Teller mit Salat, dazu einen Scanner... 

Äähmm.. vergessen wir das! 

Probiers stattdessen mit einer Digitalkamera.


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Oder man sucht sich über google in der Bildersuche nen Teller, ne Gabel und Messer, den Salat, und ne Nette Schnecke für auf den Teller! Das macht dem Oppa Spaß !


----------



## toolsnfun (14. April 2003)

jo, coole Ideen! 


Vor allem das mit der Schnecke hat mir gefallen


----------



## PEZ (15. April 2003)

oder ein foto aus ner alten feldküche... *GG* mein opa wurde da immer ganz komisch.. bei solchen bildern *G* *schauder*


----------



## Christoph (15. April 2003)

wie gesagt fotografieren.

Und haltet euch mit eueren furchtbar hilfreichen Antworten zurück....

closed


----------

